# Poll: The life in Cyprus - is it really a good life?



## BabsM

A new member to our forum asks "Is it really a good life????????????????????????"

What do you think?


----------



## jeffrey Streets

*Is it a good life???*

Basically who gives a -----, Its what YOU want out of it that counts. People who ask these questions dont have the balls to come and try for themselves. We all have our own reasons and for me living here and is to have a secret place whilst I am getting divorced. I work overseas and it suits me. I dont care or wish to know what complaints or likes people have. All I know is I can fish, eat , drink and do what ever I want in a very good environment and I have no intentions od going back to the uk.
Others come here and complain but my reply to them is if you dont like it go home. Maybe if this was adopted in the UK it wouldnt be in such a mess.

Better still I dont have a nagging women to wake up to (but I do miss a Sunday dinner!!!) any offers when I am home next?????


----------



## yummymummy150

No offer Jeff, but good post Enjoy .
Tricia


----------



## BabsM

I agree that everyone has their reasons for being here and that everyone likes and dislikes different things. I also agree that those who don't like it should go back to where there came from (if they can). 

However, IMHO this is a valid question. People hear how good it is here because the property advertisers and the TV adverts tell them. However a balanced view is rarely put forward so they are bound to ask...is it really a good life? 

For you and me maybe the decision to come here wasn't difficult, but for others they may have to tear themselves away (literally) from all they have and all they know. If I young children and a whole family to move I would want to seek reassurance. And this is the purpose of this forum, to give information and advice from people who are already living the dream.


----------



## Dolly

oddball said:


> When i need love,i just hold out my hand and i get love,dream,dream,dream.Colin .


I never knew there was so much love, Keeping me warm night and day 

Dolly


----------



## Stravinsky

jeffrey Streets said:


> Basically who gives a -----, Its what YOU want out of it that counts. People who ask these questions dont have the balls to come and try for themselves. We all have our own reasons and for me living here and is to have a secret place whilst I am getting divorced. I work overseas and it suits me. I dont care or wish to know what complaints or likes people have. All I know is I can fish, eat , drink and do what ever I want in a very good environment and I have no intentions od going back to the uk.
> Others come here and complain but my reply to them is if you dont like it go home. Maybe if this was adopted in the UK it wouldnt be in such a mess.
> 
> Better still I dont have a nagging women to wake up to (but I do miss a Sunday dinner!!!) any offers when I am home next?????


Jeffrey, this is an expats forum. Its a forum, amongst other things, for people to come and ask questions about the country they are thinking of moving to, of people who have actually made the move.

So you _are_ going to see complaints and likes that people have, and indeed thats what we _want_ to see on here.

I'm glad to see that Cyprus for you is what you want it to be, but theres no harm in sharing your hints with others is there


----------



## jeffrey Streets

*In agreement with you*

Hi,
I am totally in agreement with what you say but I was getting at the ones who live here and run it down. Of course it is up to individuals to make up their own minds and thus not be put off by those complaining.

Anyway, I have had no offers to cook me a Sunday dinner when I come back in August.....so thats my only complaint.


----------



## oddball

The whole idea is for people to read about both sides of the coin , they can get the rosy side from most tourist catalogues which realy is very one-sided . People have a right to complain even if they may be wrong , they(whiners) can also learn from this forum .


----------



## poolmonkey

It can be difficult, when we first arrived, we thought that the complainers would do that wherever they lived, but with time, we realise that there are small annoyances, it depends how uptight you are about things being done NOW. Dealing with officialdom can be very trying. Patience is the answer! And when you have to work to earn a living here it can be difficult to get the work/play balance right. Remember what you came to Cyprus for. Apart from those tiny things..it`s the best thing we ever did. Don`t just dream about it, do it!!!


----------



## BabsM

Yes, we found 'Cyprus Time' stressful at the start but we are beginning to realise that life is just too short to stress about time... whatever it is, it always seems to happen ...sometime! Just not when you planned it!

We had a bet going in the family today. The man laying our stamped concrete said on Friday that he would do it this morning. I said he would, the husband said next week and the daughter tomorrow.... I won! According to our neighbour he was there bright and early at 7am this morning!


----------



## kimbo67

Living in Cyprus has become my dream which is why I am selling everything and buying in Peyia to try it. My answer is like some of yours - if it don't work or my dream is not how I imagined it then I will come back to UK but I gotta try it to find out. I will always regret not trying. I know its not going to be plane sailing so I am trying to be realistic about the whole move. I also know I've got to slow down and be patient getting things done. So lets hope I will be as happy as some of you guys that are already living the dream?

Kim


----------



## LULUMARABOUT

Dear Jeffrey, 
Your roast dinner is in the dog! If at anytime you wish to retrieve it.....contact with a photo of your mutt!

Reading your advice, listening to my parents,as with other countries, be patient, slow down, dont expect anything......NOW!
Surely this is the life we want.....seek? So go with the flow.
I realise, that when you have children,commitments, change of career...then you need to be sure, with this site, I do believe that the "ones that have" will help us, "the ones that havent" ......(YET!)


----------



## jeffrey Streets

*Lulumarabout where are you??*

If it is of any consulation I love it in Cyprus and fell in love with my appartment the first time I saw it. My next visit I will spend 10,000 GBP doing it out and my hot-tub should be installed by the time I get there. I have worked overseas most of my life plus 21 years military service and currently work in Kazakhstan and in the process of getting divorced after 30 years. Am I happy ...yes and Cyprus was the best move I ever made.....go for it.... I am not a bad bloke but when I write on this forum I like to bring a bit of humour and annoy (in a nice way) so having said that, am I still on for that Sunday roast??


----------



## BabsM

How about a trade? A Sunday Roast for the hot tub?


----------



## jeffrey Streets

*Roasty toasty hottub*

why not have the sunday roast in the hot tub and we can wash up at the same time. I can be very romantic!!!!


----------



## BabsM

LOL (Laughing out loud for those who don't know)

Sorry guys, I'm closing this discussion as it is going too far off track!

Thanks for your thoughts

BabsM


----------

